# Thermionic Deluxe



## DGWVI (Sep 25, 2019)

Made a few minor changes, but otherwise stock.
Both channels identical except trim setting. Asymmetric hard clipping. 33p instead of 47p. And had to use NE5532 as I'm out of TL072s.





Not usually a fan of so many knobs on a dirt pedal, but this is the first amp emulator I've actually liked


----------



## Barry (Sep 25, 2019)

Looks good, that's one I'd definitely spring for a pre-drilled enclosure if they were available!


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 25, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks good, that's one I'd definitely spring for a pre-drilled enclosure if they were available!



I hand-drilled it, actually. Had to force myself to take an hour break from coffee before starting, though


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 25, 2019)

very nice !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

Cool!  How did you accomplish the asymmetrical hard clipping?  Different LED colors?


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cool!  How did you accomplish the asymmetrical hard clipping?  Different LED colors?



Red LED one way, 1n916 the other


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 26, 2019)

I see it now, I was looking at the wrong LED pair before.  How would you describe the sound of the asymmetric clipping?


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I see it now, I was looking at the wrong LED pair before.  How would you describe the sound of the asymmetric clipping?


Really, it's not too drastic. Maybe a bit more aggressive highs, and a bit spongier feeling when you roll down the presence


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 27, 2019)

Impressive knob hole alignment! Clean af to boot. Well done!


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 27, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Impressive knob hole alignment! Clean af to boot. Well done!


Thank you. Can't take all the credit for the wiring, though- Mr. PedalPCB does amazingly at making that an easy job


----------

